# NAMA - Where to whistle Blow/Complain



## DonKing (14 Nov 2010)

If you came across some information an in-appropriate behaviour within Nama/Ntma is there somewhere you can whistle blow without your identity or source being revealed?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2010)

Contact one of the board members. 

Brendan


----------



## RMCF (16 Nov 2010)

Garda fraud squad?


----------



## RIAD_BSC (16 Nov 2010)

A newspaper reporter?


----------



## Towger (16 Nov 2010)

*charlie*.*bird@rte**[Remove_This].ie*


----------



## RMCF (16 Nov 2010)

you could tell me via PM, I'll tell no-one, honest !!


----------



## Green (16 Nov 2010)

DonKing said:


> If you came across some information an in-appropriate behaviour within Nama/Ntma is there somewhere you can whistle blow without your identity or source being revealed?


 
Comptroller and Auditor General


----------



## Time (16 Nov 2010)

RMCF said:


> Garda fraud squad?


A waste of time as they will refer you back to your local station. This is the type of thing that reporting at a local GS Station would go over their heads completely.


----------



## mmclo (16 Nov 2010)

Crikey...we await with baited breath. 

In my experince media is the quickest route unfortunately, on top of Charlie Bird maybe Philip Boucher Hayes who has some investigative title, Paul Murphy in Prime Time v. good, any of the financial journalists who I have to say do a very good job explaining all the current goings on or maybe Ken Foxe or John Downes in the Tribune. 

There are not many investigative journalists left unfortunately.


----------



## Romulan (16 Nov 2010)

Shane Ross perhaps?


----------



## Buzzby (16 Nov 2010)

A priest


----------



## Mixednuts (18 Nov 2010)

Charlie Bird is your man ...

If it has any beef he will be like a dog with a bone .


----------



## 26cb (18 Nov 2010)

Unlikely...it will not involve travel or self absorption.


----------

